# régions  nouvelle carte



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

la Franche Comté  vat t'elle étre  Annexer  par les BOURGUINONS et les Auvergnats  ???????
je me fais du soucis pour Laligot


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

C'est horrible. Que va devenir la,cancoillotte ?


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> C'est horrible. Que va devenir la,cancoillotte ?



 c'est du DÉLIRE  ils sont capable de venir nous manger le CASSOULET


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> la Franche Comté  vat t'elle étre  Annexer  par les BOURGUINONS et les Auvergnats  ???????
> je me fais du soucis pour Laligot


Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les Bourguignons???  

Et quand je vois que tu associes l'aligot (sans savoir l'écrire) à la Franche-Comté, je me dis que le mal est déjà fait


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

désolé l'apostrophe a glissé je t'en  envoie quelques - unes en secours ''''''''''  lol


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2015)

Désolé de t'apostropher ainsi mais... l'aligot n'a jamais été francomtois!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé de t'apostropher ainsi mais... l'aligot n'a jamais été francomtois!



On ne peux pas non plus demander a une personne qui ne connais que le cassoulet et Nougaro de connaitre l'aligot


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> On ne peux pas non plus demander a une personne qui ne connais que le cassoulet et Nougaro de connaitre l'aligot



cela m'etonner, que tu ne soit pas sur le fil
le CASSOULET,étant  une spécialité de Castelnaudary   Patrie  de la famille Spanghéro pour Nougaro ( dans le gers ,pour les connaisseurs) Marché au gras& circuit automobiles  avec un S je pense a plusieurs 
quant a L'ALIGOT  avec l'apostrophe   natif de l'aubrac  Région au nord de l'Aveyron  aprés  Éspalion 
mais mon soucis et que nos politiques ,pour des raisons soit disant  d'économies on retrouve  la célèbre CANCOILLOTTE  avec la bouillabaisse


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

La concoillotte est d'originaire de Franche-Comté, Lorraine et Luxembourg 

et dans le Jura , le vrai nous avons


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La concoillotte est d'originaire de Franche-Comté, Lorraine et Luxembourg



T'es certain pour la Lorraine ? Je suis lorrain (mon prénom, c'est même Étienne, à cause de la cathédrale Saint Etienne de Metz, c'est dire...), et franchement, comme le chante Thiéfaine, si les Lorrains ont bien Servant-Schreiber, la cancoillotte, j'en n'avais jamais entendu parler, par là bas. 
Mais bon, peut-être qu'en Lorraine, où on aime bien la bonne bouffe, quand même, on a la cancoillotte, mais qu'on s'en sert (enfin, servait, hélas) dans les aciéries pour les alliages spéciaux (c'est pas pour critiquer, mais j'ai goûté une fois, c'est franchement spécial, ce truc).

Sinon, la vache qui rit, c'est Jurassien ? 
Ben, j'avais rien contre les jurassiens, avant de le savoir. Comme quoi, on bascule vite dans la haine aveugle de certains peuples


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

les fromageris BEL exitent toujours  ????


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> les fromageris BEL exitent toujours  ????



Et comment ! Si j'en juge par ceci (http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupe_Bel), 11000 salariés dans le monde entier, avec une action qui a l'air de bien se porter


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

​Pour la vache qui rit , elle vient de Lons le Saunier la ville de "Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle" 
La bière Rouget de L'isle est d'ailleurs très bonne 

La fromagerie bel lons le saunier existe toujours car elle fabrique cette fameuse vache qui rit


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

horreur
je viens d'aprendre q'ils fabriquent de la VACHE QUI RIT au


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Rhôôô. On m'a caché pendant tout ce temps le secret de la cancoillotte lorraine, dis donc


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> horreur
> je viens d'aprendre q'ils fabriquent de la VACHE QUI RIT au



Où ça, où ça ?
Ça t'a coupé le sifflet, dis donc


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

ont en apprend tous les jours


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Horreur 
je viens d'apprendre que l'on fabrique  de la VACHE QUI RIT au Dakota du sud  et au JAPON   
je vois mal la cancoillotte etle cassoulet  au pays du soleil levant


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> cela m'etonner, que tu ne soit pas sur le fil
> le CASSOULET,étant  une spécialité de Castelnaudary   Patrie  de la famille Spanghéro pour Nougaro ( dans le gers ,pour les connaisseurs) Marché au gras& circuit automobiles  avec un S je pense a plusieurs
> quant a L'ALIGOT  avec l'apostrophe   natif de l'aubrac  Région au nord de l'Aveyron  aprés  Éspalion
> mais mon soucis et que nos politiques ,pour des raisons soit disant  d'économies on retrouve  la célèbre CANCOILLOTTE  avec la bouillabaisse



arrgh! béotien

Castelnaudary n'est pas dans le Gers. Qu'on le pende haut et cours

Gers: Auch (les 3 mousquetaires), Eauze et son foie gras, *Nogaro et son circuit *et pas Nougaro (qui lui est de Toulouse). Sur Castelnaudary c'est Pierre Perret qui a du y écrire ouvrez la cage aux oiseaux tant la ville est morne (j'ai le souvenir ému de l'infirmerie de la caserne dans laquelle durant mes classes, nous avions 2 équipes: 1 bâtissait un pont le matin, la 2° venait l'après midi le détruire!!!)

Ceci étant posé: mélanger dans un même brouet le cassoulet, le gateau des pyrénées, les haricots tarbais, le jambon de bayonne.... Bon appétit et surtout bonne digestion. C'est sur le stade que ça se règlera et pendant la 3° mi-temps.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Sinon , voici la liste des fromages du Jura 

Le comté , Le Morbier , Le Mont-d’or ,Le Bleu de Gex Haut-Jura


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> Horreur
> je viens d'apprendre que l'on fabrique  de la VACHE QUI RIT au Dakota du sud  et au JAPON
> je vois mal la cancoillotte etle cassoulet  au pays du soleil levant



Ce qui est fabuleux, c'est que, maintenant, avec Google, y'a qu'à demander : http://www.academie-du-cassoulet.com/Soirees-cassoulet-au-Japon_news_72.html


Ceci dit, ça doit être spectaculaire tous ces japonais bourrés de cassoulet.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> arrgh! béotien
> 
> Castelnaudary n'est pas dans le Gers. Qu'on le pende haut et cours
> 
> ...



je savais bien que j'avais raison 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/regions-nouvelle-carte.1261405/#post-12847203


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sinon , voici la liste des fromages du Jura
> 
> Le comté , Le Morbier , Le Mont-d’or ,Le Bleu de Gex Haut-Jura



Bon, ça va, alors. Un comté affiné quelques années, c'est juste splendide.


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Rhôôô. On m'a caché pendant tout ce temps le secret de la cancoillotte lorraine, dis donc



 c'est la faute a JURA39  sponsorisé  par la chambre de commerces &  d'agriculture de FRANCHE COMTÉ


----------



## fredoshhh (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> la Franche Comté  vat t'elle étre  Annexer  par les BOURGUINONS et les Auvergnats  ???????
> je me fais du soucis pour Laligot


Maiiisss !!!
L'aligot, n'est pas Franc-Comtois, c'est Aveyronnais, même localisé à l'Aubrac, et dans le sud de mon Auvergne, dans le Cantal, on en mange aussi.
l'Aligot Franc-Comtois.. m'enfin ^^


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

fredoshhh a dit:


> Maiiisss !!!
> L'aligot, n'est pas Franc-Comtois, c'est Aveyronnais, même localisé à l'Aubrac, et dans le sud de mon Auvergne, dans le Cantal, on en mange aussi.
> l'Aligot Franc-Comtois.. m'enfin ^^



enfin    un fin gourmet  un connaisseur de la chose je pense que c'est un aveyronnais lol


----------



## fredoshhh (14 Février 2015)

Auvergnat, Cantalou même, avec un père né à Saint-Come d'Olt, un vrai Aveyronnais, et une mère ch'ti, alors la campagne et la bouffe 

Après on mange aussi de la truffade, on est pas sectaires


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> c'est la faute a JURA39  sponsorisé  par la chambre de commerces &  d'agriculture de FRANCHE COMTÉ


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

que du bonheur  ca c'est la vraie culture c'est pas du M DO  la truffade   un régal


----------



## fredoshhh (14 Février 2015)

En meme temps on y mange et on y bois bien aussi dans le Jura ^^


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon, ça va, alors. Un comté affiné quelques années, c'est juste splendide.



Je ne peux que confirmer


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce qui est fabuleux, c'est que, maintenant, avec Google, y'a qu'à demander : http://www.academie-du-cassoulet.com/Soirees-cassoulet-au-Japon_news_72.html
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, ça doit être spectaculaire tous ces japonais bourrés de cassoulet.



je ne peut y croire  c'est un hoax  les faillots avec les baguettes ??? google est ton amis


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

fredoshhh a dit:


> En meme temps on y mange et on y bois bien aussi dans le Jura ^^



en effet et il y a beaucoup de plats avec des morilles et du vin Jaune


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> en effet et il y a beaucoup de plats avec des morilles et du vin Jaune



flateur va , mais les morilles et le vin de paille c'est du tout bon


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> en effet et il y a beaucoup de plats avec des morilles et du vin Jaune





cillab a dit:


> flateur va , mais les morilles et le vin de paille c'est du tout bon


Ouh là!!! faudrait voir à pas confondre vin jaune et vin de paille!!!!


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2015)

fredoshhh a dit:


> l'Aligot Franc-Comtois.. m'enfin ^^


Un aligot au Comté sans doute....


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ouh là!!! faudrait voir à pas confondre vin jaune et vin de paille!!!!



Il y a même une sacrée différence


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2015)

La  en plus si nous avons affaire , à un oenologue  qui sent un petit gout de noisette,  pour faire la diférrence
moi c'est ce petit gout d'aluminium de la citerne qui me dérange.  Pour le RICARD ils font des citernes en bois,pour descendre du PERTHUS
je ne dormirais plus sur la paille
au prix de la 1/2bouteille ils ne parlent pas de la consigne???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2015)

En Aquitaine, au départ on devait rester seuls. Puis on nous a marié avec le Limousin, auquel on a finalement adjoint le Poitou-Charentes. Ce dernier ajout est heureux car une nouvelle région composée seulement de l'Aquitaine et du Limousin aurait eu une forme de bite.







Et là, ce n'est pas pour nos spécialités gastronomiques que ça aurait craint.


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2015)

Cette nouvelle Région comportait la commune de Condom?


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ce qui est fabuleux, c'est que, maintenant, avec Google, y'a qu'à demander : http://www.academie-du-cassoulet.com/Soirees-cassoulet-au-Japon_news_72.html
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, ça doit être spectaculaire tous ces japonais bourrés de cassoulet.




des couennes au saquet ca doit étre fabuleux  et les fayots a la baguette  je veux voir ca avant de mourir


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En Aquitaine, au départ on devait rester seuls. Puis on nous a marié avec le Limousin, auquel on a finalement adjoint le Poitou-Charentes. Ce dernier ajout est heureux car une nouvelle région composée seulement de l'Aquitaine et du Limousin aurait eu une forme de bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faut pas déconner ,on va voir rappliquer DSK  à ARCACHON  il est capable de se faire le JUPPÉ


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En Aquitaine, au départ on devait rester seuls. Puis on nous a marié avec le Limousin, auquel on a finalement adjoint le Poitou-Charentes. Ce dernier ajout est heureux car une nouvelle région composée seulement de l'Aquitaine et du Limousin aurait eu une forme de bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la l'instant est GRAVE on risque de voir débouler DSK  a ARCACHON  il est capable de se faire le JUPPÉ


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> En Aquitaine, au départ on devait rester seuls. Puis on nous a marié avec le Limousin, auquel on a finalement adjoint le Poitou-Charentes. Ce dernier ajout est heureux car une nouvelle région composée seulement de l'Aquitaine et du Limousin aurait eu une forme de bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pour une fois que quelque chose se " redressait en France.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Cette nouvelle Région comportait la commune de Condom?



Condom est dans le Gers, donc en Aquitaine.

Par conséquent il fait partie de la nouvelle région, quelle que soit sa forme.


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Condom est dans le Gers, donc en Aquitaine.
> 
> Par conséquent il fait partie de la nouvelle région, quelle que soit sa forme.



 DUREX  en fait de nouveaux au foie gras  uniquement sur commandes


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> DUREX  en fait de nouveaux au foie gras  uniquement sur commandes


Elle n'en veut, parait que ça fait grossir.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> La concoillotte est d'originaire de […] Lorraine […]


C'est un fake 
Pourquoi pas la quiche de Franche Comté, hein ? 




Bigdidou a dit:


> T'es certain pour la Lorraine ? Je suis lorrain (mon prénom, c'est même Étienne, à cause de la cathédrale Saint Etienne de Metz, c'est dire...), et franchement, comme le chante Thiéfaine, si les Lorrains ont bien Servant-Schreiber, la cancoillotte, j'en n'avais jamais entendu parler, par là bas.


+1
(je ne savais pas que t'étais un mec bien, Bigdidou )


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

En Franche Comté nous avons 
la croûte aux morilles


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2015)

^^ mmmh, ça a l'air bien sympa


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2015)

Oui je confirme très bon


----------

